# Bendix kickback help



## jpromo (Sep 21, 2011)

Alright well I have a Kickback Racer that felt real bad in low gear when I bought it. I disassembled to find that one of the free bearings for the sun gear ring had split in half and I figured that to be the issue, no doubt. Reassembled and it felt better but not great in low. It shifts great and doesn't pop out of gear, it just feels a bit rocky in low. I rebuilt again and checked for wear, making sure I put it all together correct and the issue continues.

Nothing looked excessively worn but it feels like the teeth aren't grabbing right. Best advice to replace sun gears and the low speed gear? Or anybody else have any different idea? Thanks much.


----------



## Talewinds (Sep 21, 2011)

I've had two kickbacks in just the last 3 months in which everything worked flawlessly on them, but the low gear felt rough when pedaling. I'm in no way suggesting it's normal, but I'm at a loss for a cause/solution also.


----------



## jpromo (Sep 21, 2011)

Fair enough! at least I'm not alone.

Well, I just bought the 2 things I think may be the issue. I got a new drive unit with the 3 sun gears and the locking cone with the gear on the opposite end. Both NOS parts should be unworn and I'm hoping will fix the problem. The bike is going to be my campus commuter.. for the next month before it starts snowing.


----------



## StevieZ (Sep 21, 2011)

Mine feels the same way. If I ride mine for a long time several miles none stop it skips a little.


----------



## tony d. (Sep 21, 2011)

*kick back*

put the correct amount of ball bear rings to let it work correctly


----------



## jpromo (Sep 21, 2011)

Bearings are set. Replaced broken one with NOS Ford bearing. I'll let you guys know if replacing sun gears and cone gear corrects the issue.


----------



## how (Sep 23, 2011)

I dont know what all the craze about the 2 speed is, they are uncomfortable to ride,, they all growl in first and you feel the growl. I rather ride a 3 speed Sturmey Archer anyday.


----------



## jpromo (Sep 23, 2011)

Well this issue seems much more common than I would have expected then! I only have this one kickback and my other multispeeds are mostly Sturmey but it's nice for hupping the bike around, without the worry of cables and handbrakes, as it's a commuter.

Although, given the choice, the New Departure 2 speed is my favorite but I don't think anybody has the luxury of having that on all their bikes


----------

